
Are humans cruel to be kind? - robg
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227081.400-are-humans-cruel-to-be-kind.html?full=true
======
TheSOB88
Holy crap, this article is amazingly interesting. Please repost it or
something. I'd vote for it again.

